# Anybody had a repeat HSG before trying for a second child?



## some1

Hello

Has anyone else had an HSG repeated before starting to ttc a second child?

I had an HSG 3 years ago before I had my daughter which was all clear.  I spoke to my clinic this week and they mentioned possibly having another HSG before starting to ttc again.  They said if I had a straightforward delivery and no infection it probably wouldn't be necessary.  I did have an infection (of my episitomy) so am wondering if I should go for another HSG, but this will mean a delay of around 6 months (if the waiting list is the same as last time) and I am really keen to get started as soon as possible as I am 38 years old.

Some1

xx


----------



## KG

Hi - I'm just going through the process of trying IUI again having had an HSG before ds, so about 3 years ago. I am with a different clinic to last time, but the consultant has asked me to have another HSG. I believe this is because I had a retained placenta after ds arrived, and this can apparently cause an infection. The nurse told me that its not necessary for everyone. 


V sorry to hear that this would mean a 6 month delay for you. I have to say the process this time has been much quicker than it was for us 3 years ago - its taken us 3 months to get to the point that took us 18 months last time around. I'm not sure if that is a general change or due to us living in a different area now. 


Kx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Some1


I had my first HSG in September 2008, which showed blocked tubes (later confirmed with a laparoscopy November 200.  I then had an IVF cycle January/February 2009 which resulted in our DS.  We were told prior to our first cycle that an HSG would be repeated after a pregnancy.  We were told that there's a minute chance that it might show that the stretching of the uterus during pregnancy had unblocked the tubes (mine are only blocked where the tubes meet the uterus and are completely clear beyond that point).  In reality though, when it came down to seeing our consultant after the repeat HSG which I just had a couple of months ago, he just reported back as saying "it has shown the tubes are blocked, which we already of course know, but that there are no adhesions in the uterus, which is good news and we can go ahead with another cycle".  I don't know whether it was more pertinent for me to have an HSG though, as I did have a caesarean section.


Six months is a real long time to wait for an HSG.  We luckily didn't have to wait as we're having to pay privately for everything.


I don't know if this helps, but just to let you know, second time round the procedure didn't seem to be as long as first time!


Good luck with getting a sibling!


----------



## some1

KG and thinendo - thanks very much for your replies.  I am starting to think that going for a second HSG is the right thing to do and will keep my fingers crossed that the waiting time is not so long as it was last time.  I have seen my GP now and been referred to a gynaecologist so will see what they say and follow their advice.

Once again, thanks for taking the time to reply to me, I really appreciate it   

Some1

xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi ladies,

Sorry to gate crash but I have never been tested to see if I've got blocked tubes or not (my clinic at the time said it was no need as they tested DH first and we were classed as male factor).

Anywhoo, we would like to try naturally for a sibling but was thinking that maybe I should get my tubes checked to see if it's worth trying au natural.

My question is do you get a HSG on the NHS or do I have to go private?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## KG

Hi Ophelia, I had my first HSG on the NHS as it needed to be done before we could go ahead with IUI (even though we were not NHS funded for our IUI). I think (but I'm not absolutely sure) that this one will be NHS too. You can only ask...


Karen x


----------



## some1

Hello Ophelia - I had my HSG done on the NHS (even though I received fertility treatment privately - no funding available for single women).  My GP referred me to a gynaecologist for preliminary investigations.  I did have to wait several months before they could fit me in for the HSG though.  I am looking into having my second HSG done privately (in order to avoid a delay of several months while I wait for an NHS one).  I have had 2 quotes for this so far £700 (at a Spire Hospital) and £450 (at a BMI Healthcare hospital - with same consultant who did my NHS one) - so if you are thinking of going privately it is definitely worth shopping around.

Some1

xx


----------



## ophelia

Thank you very much ladies!  Will ask my GP and see what he says.

Love, Ophelia


----------

